# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  Idea

## Amethyst Star

I just had an idea.  Usually the characters that I RP with have a long story about them that I am writing at the moment, so I was thinking that we could post their stories here.  Sure, they could go in the Artist's Corner, but often when I write stories for characters like these, I don't focus a whole lot on quality, but rather just coming up with something a little more basic... -ish.

Anyway, I have a story about my character, Taifa, and I was wondering if there'd be any objections to posting it.  I haven't written very far, but I have a couple of good things for her in mind and this would be a good place to get ideas for things that she could do in the future.

----------


## Merlock

Surely. I'm not fond of text-based RP due to lack of independant limitations but I like reading character biographies so, I say, go ahead and post!

----------


## HyperNova

Sounds like a good idea, i would like to know more about your character actually. 

Since - i think - your character comes from a Japanese style setting (and so is mine) i would like to know abit more about it - with some deffinitions of words and such -  and if it matches, my character could be of the same "world". Just a thought.

----------


## BeautifulDreamer

*ALL* forms and types of RPing are allowed in the AA, not to mention this is very good writing. If you'd like to make an RP for us all to post in I'd be thrilled.

----------

